# engine swap idea



## CKAMC (Mar 29, 2004)

ok im still a noob with cars so forgive me if this seems like a dumb question. Is it possible to put in a rb20det into a s14? well cuz the ka is about 2.4 litters big... but then its a 4 cyl... and the rb is well 2.0... but then its a I6. so yeah im just wondering...please dont bash the idea or tell me *dude dont think about doing that just stick with blah bkah blah* i am not really intrested in hearing that kinda crap. i just want to hear an honest "yeah it can it may have some *problems*" or a "no because its an I6*blah blah blah*" ....thanks everyone who participates in this!  later


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

engines that fit s13/s14

ca18det
sr20det <-- for s15 sr20det's, much modificationes needed

rb20det*
rb25det*
rb26dett <-- much modifications needed

* some what modifications needed


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

yea put it this way, where there is a will there is a way, as long as you wallet is fat enough.  Id talk to Opium, hes got an RB20DET in his 89 240 (S13 180sx) I have seen some other cars with other RB motors in the, i too did thin it would be sweet to have an RB in a silvia, i actually did think i was the first to go hey lest put the R34 RB26DETT in the '89 240. Then reseach paid off, its been done, vary few but as i said before where there is a will there is a way, as long as you wallet is fat enough. :cheers:


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

From what i have read there is little modifications needed to put the rb20 into a s13, such as you can use your drive shaft, i would imagine this would be true for the s14 but i am not totally sure


----------



## ARSmotoRsports (Mar 23, 2004)

Gorath said:


> From what i have read there is little modifications needed to put the rb20 into a s13, such as you can use your drive shaft, i would imagine this would be true for the s14 but i am not totally sure



the wiring harness has to be adapted, and it needs new motor mounts... just to name a couple of things. Also, the transmission needs to be adjusted in how it mounts because apparently it mounts the shifter about 1.5-2" too far towards the engine. There are transmission mount adapters available for that, too. There are other issues but I've yet to do an RB swap into a 240 so I'm not the expert... just giving you my $.02


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

For the RB20det: Just to put the engine in the car along with the trans there are no modifications needed. It is a direct bolt in. Everything lines up as long as you use the RB crossmember and mounts. But as far as wiring goes... Have fun  it can be quite the experience. 

Eventually I plan on putting in an RB26DETT in my car if I still own it. I plan on doing this pretty much because I don't have to worry about the 2nd turbo going through the steering column like all you LHD mofo's.  So when that happens, I will enlighten all of you a little on how to do that swap. But until then, or until I do one in a customer's car.... that's all I got to go on for personal experience.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Opium, you of all people...go the whole hog and build a RB30DETT......  Oh can anybody host up some pictures for me? I've got some pics of a Turbo Supercharged (really!!!!) twin cam CA20.......or In Nissan speak, CA20DETR

On and the Commodore is apart for a new engine (again), a Supercharged RB25 .....sorry Havent got any pics, but the blower brackets/install is the same as on the CA20......


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Hmmmm.... sounds very interesting...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Nizmodore said:


> Opium, you of all people...go the whole hog and build a RB30DETT......  Oh can anybody host up some pictures for me? I've got some pics of a Turbo Supercharged (really!!!!) twin cam CA20.......or In Nissan speak, CA20DETR
> 
> On and the Commodore is apart for a new engine (again), a Supercharged RB25 .....sorry Havent got any pics, but the blower brackets/install is the same as on the CA20......


haha an RB30DETT would be sweeet! It seems a little out of my reach (even though they cost roughly the same), but who knows what the future holds . As for those pics I can host them for you. Email them to my account that has space in it hahah 

[email protected]


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

a twin charged CA20!!!! holy moly! i still want a SR20DE and turbo and super charge it, or maybe a B16 or B18 and do it. something like that to just pittle around with.


----------

